

Cash, Cows And The Rise Of Nerd Philanthropy - mhb
http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/2013/08/23/214875696/cash-cows-and-the-rise-of-nerd-philanthropy

======
mhb
Of further interest:

[http://www.poverty-action.org/blog/cash-or-cows](http://www.poverty-
action.org/blog/cash-or-cows)

